# Speaker Shaped like a car - Ported Exhaust - Bt and protable



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

I recently decided to build a custom bluetooth boombox that looked like the rear end of a super car. I didn't want it to look exactly like a current supercar, so I looked at some that I really liked and then added my own flare to it. Here are some quick notes about it.



Kerf to get Curves and cuto down weight
Exhaust actually Ports the Speaker to 65 Hz
Spoiler/Wing is the Handle
LED Brake Lights
Seperate Right and left Chambers
Custome LR2 Crossover with Zobel and L-pad
Removable Rear Pannel
Custom 12v Battery Pack
Mettallic Auto Paint

Overall, the cost of materials wasn't much, but it was time consuming. Especially since I had never quite made anything like this. I learned a lot, like I probably will not make another one, haha. Not because of the sound, it sounds great! Just because of the amount of work that went into it. I'll leave you with a video for now and update this with some pictures too. 

*



*


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Here are a few pics of the build

Painted









All Done









Exhaust/Port


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's just cool! Very impressive piece of work.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank You. This was my first time Doing a project that entailed kerfing. Boy did it take longer than I thought, lol. But I am proud of it, especially doing it all by hand (ie no cnc machining).


----------

